# Ts3 Server mieten



## Baumstamm (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
Da ich merkte das die Sprachqualität mit Ts3 deutlich verbessert wurde, entschloss ich mich einen Server für unsere Gilde zu mieten.
Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Mieten von Ts Servern, auch nicht mit Ts2.
Desshalb habe ich das mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden: http://www.teamspeak3.de/index.php?m=order&pcatid=1&pid=11
Da kann man die ja einfach mieten... Aber ich versteh net ganz was mit Slots gemeint ist.
Und was ich halt sonst noch so beachten muss...
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... 
Mfg Baumi
Krag'Jin


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2010)

Pro Slot kann ein User gleichzeitig online auf dem Server sein.
Wenn es also für eine Raidgilde sein soll, würde ich mindestens 30 Slots nehmen, eher mehr.


----------



## I-die-at-first (30. März 2010)

Mein Vorredner hat recht.
Wir haben uns für einen 50 Slot TS3 entschieden.
Sprachqualli ist nicht zu verachten.
Unser Hoster ist derhier www.KCZ-Server.de.
Ist zwar auf den ersten Blick recht einfach gehalten - man kann sich aber mit den Jungs
gut verständigen und die sind schnell mit der Freischaltung ( nach 60min war das Ding online - da haben wir wohn schwein gehabt :-) )


----------



## Animalm4st3r (30. März 2010)

TS3 ist echt top wir haben unseren eigenen Server aufgesetzt seit Beta beginn nutzen wir denn und es gab nie Probleme einzig die Rechte Verwaltung ist ein bisschen Verwirrend, aber nur am Anfang 
da vor hatten wir unseren Server von 4players.de sind zwar ein wenig Teurer aber Top in allem


----------



## s0re (31. März 2010)

Wenn ich einen eigenen Server hätte, könnte ich das auch einfach über meinen laufen lassen?


----------



## Caps-lock (31. März 2010)

Wenn du damit sagen willst du möchtest dir nen 2. Rechner in den Keller stellen um darauf Teamspeak zu installieren sollte das funktionieren.
Privatleute dürfen die Teamspeakserver Software kostenfrei benutzen, solange sie mit der Eula einverstanden sind.
Die Frage ist nur ob die Bandbreite bei dir zu Hause für einen TS Server ausreicht der raidtauglich ist.
Davon abgesehen kostet ein 30 Slot-Server etwa 6 Euro im Monat und die wird ein TS-Server der 24/7 läuft mal ganz locker sprengen. 

Falls du jetzt sagst meine Eltern zahlen die Stromrechnung werden die sich auch über etwa 35 Euro im Monat mehr NICHT freuen.
300 Watt * 24 Stunden * 30 Tage / 1000 * 16 cent/kw/h <-- 34,56 Euro
Und ein TS Server der nur läuft wenn Raid ist taugt für ne große Gilde nicht viel.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (31. März 2010)

Vllt hätte ich sagen sollen das eines unserer Mitglieder bei Versatel arbeitet die dürfen sich da kostenlos nen Server hinstellen, ansonsten kann man das zu Hause mit ner "Normalen" Internetleitung fast vergessen sobald es mehr wie 10 Leute werden


----------



## ces_alexstrasza (31. März 2010)

Huhu, mal eine Frage, bei der mir vllt ein Technikcrack weiterhelfen kann:

Wenn man sich selbst einen TS 2/3 Server bauen will, um dann TS für Gilden/randomnruns bieten zu können - wie kriegt man das hin ? Mein Freund hat sich an TS 3 schon versucht, aber er hat es noch nicht hingekriegt -.- Er sagte er habe Probleme mit dem Router gehabt.
Hat jemand vllt schon Erfahrungen gesammelt ?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (31. März 2010)

TS2 ist relativ einfach zu hosten das problem was er haben wird ist das Portforwarding im Router und vllt das alle 24h ne neue IP verteilt wird
TS3 hosten ist ziemlich komplex^^ das hab ich noch nie gemacht


----------



## Niranda (31. März 2010)

TS3 hosting ist recht leicht, bloß klomplett ungewohnt..


----------



## Animalm4st3r (31. März 2010)

Ich mach nur SA das reicht auch^^ aber zu hause find ich halt immernoch sagen wir unpraktisch jenachdem was für ne Leitung man hat kann mans machen aber 24H IP Welchsel stört auch dann muss man immer allen die neue IP sagen


----------



## ces_alexstrasza (1. April 2010)

Ja, stimmt er hat irgendwas für mich Unerschließliches von Router erzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Unter uns: was genau ist ein Router? Ich habe dieses Woort schon gefährlich häufig dafür benutzt, daß ich mir nichts darunter vorstellen kann)

Gibt es dazu irgendwo eine brauchbare Anleitung, von der ihr wißt ? Er hat schon online danach gesucht, und nicht das richtige gefunden. Bei TS im Forum war ein solcher Thread vom Mod geschlossen worden, so daß man da nix mehr posten kann -.-


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. April 2010)

ces_alexstrasza schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt er hat irgendwas für mich Unerschließliches von Router erzählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Router ist das wo die ganzen PC's dran hängen um ins Internet zu kommen er verteilt das einfach ausgedrückt^^ jenachem muss man da halt bestimmte "Ports" gleich zu setzetn mit Türen in nem Haus aufmachen damit andere sich zu dem Server Verbinden können oder den Server überhaupt finden.


----------

